# OT: Composers Forum



## Kaatza_Music (Jun 9, 2007)

I just joined a new forum that looks like it might develop into something good, *http://composersforum.ning.com/*. Check it out if you are interested.

-The Katz


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 9, 2007)

Ban him!


----------



## midphase (Jun 9, 2007)

But in that forum...all the composers get lots of pics....and they have this chick:

http://composersforum.ning.com/profile/jamielianamusic


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 9, 2007)

I guess it's great for some people. As for me, it reminds too much of myspace, with the friends, and 3-4 clips, etc. There's at least 2 places I'm staying away from (along with others that remind me of them): myspace and facebook. Then again, I wasn't very popular in high school... :twisted:


----------



## midphase (Jun 9, 2007)

Not with that hair you weren't!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 9, 2007)

At least his handle is not grey pubes... :shock:


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 9, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Jun 09 said:


> Then again, I wasn't very popular in high school... :twisted:



Can't imagine why.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 10, 2007)

Niah @ Sun Jun 10 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Niah @ 10/6/2007 said:
> ...



I think they'll accept you, since you look like Johnny Depp :D


----------



## Niah (Jun 10, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kaatza_Music (Jun 13, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jun 09 said:


> Ban him!



I apologize if I offended anyone. My post was only meant as an FYI and I didn't think this was a problem in "Off Topics - General Musings." I joined the above-mentioned forum because they were offering a discussion on the need for composers to organize something that I personally advocate.

Nick - I have nothing but respect for you, I read you mag cover to cover every issue and you have personally helped me with a couple of Logic problems which was much appreciated.

Peace.

-Leon


----------



## José Herring (Jun 13, 2007)

Leon,

Everybody is just joking. Nobody gets banned on this forum. The only banning was of a developer and even he was let back in.

Nobody is offended.

Jose


----------



## madbulk (Jun 13, 2007)

Ban Him!

I'll respectfully risk speaking for him. Nick was kidding, dude.


----------



## madbulk (Jun 13, 2007)

Ban Me!
Sorry Jose. Wasn't paying attention. Was trolling some forum for chick composers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah Leon, of course I was kidding.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 13, 2007)

Since I can't ban, does anyone want to be flamed?


----------



## Niah (Jun 13, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jun 13 said:


> Since I can't ban, does anyone want to be flamed?



ah ha! So that's why you're hand is on fire.

I thought it was some drug I took and I was seeing things again.


----------



## Niah (Jun 13, 2007)

Thonex @ Sun Jun 10 said:


> Niah @ Sun Jun 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jun 10 said:
> ...



don't forget about mardsy too !


----------



## Kaatza_Music (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey sorry guys. I've been on the road for 2 days, so I must have lost my sense of humor. Of course if I had of posted this to that _OTHER_ forum, I probably would have been banned. >8o >8o

And yes, the real reason I cruised the Composers Forum was for the cute chicks.


----------



## VonRichter (Jun 13, 2007)

Did it work?


----------



## Niah (Jun 13, 2007)

We should have a dating service of VI.

Sometimes being a composer gets to be a little lonely.


----------



## PoppaJimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

Niah @ Wed Jun 13 said:


> We should have a dating service of VI.
> 
> Sometimes being a composer gets to be a little lonely.



Sometimes???

You mean there are times when it's not???

Poppa


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2007)

Niah @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> We should have a dating service of VI.
> 
> Sometimes being a composer gets to be a little lonely.



You know you can always call me :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2007)

"Since I can't ban, does anyone want to be flamed?"

Would you please? And would you dress up in lederhosen for the occasion?


----------



## VonRichter (Jun 14, 2007)

Actually my problem has been anyone I am with gets lonely because I spend so much time composing.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 14, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ 14/6/2007 said:


> "Since I can't ban, does anyone want to be flamed?"
> 
> Would you please? And would you dress up in lederhosen for the occasion?



Funny you should ask! This is a pic of me before Ich sold my hair to a travelling organ grinder. In the early 90s, I worked as ein model ins Munich before discovering mein dormant kazoo talent:


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2007)

ach so Ned! Dein Deutsche Sprache sind sehr gut!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 14, 2007)

Aber mein gut ist grosser und grosser mit jedes überschreitene Jahr... :roll: Mehr salat, nicht kartofel und schnitzel! >8o :lol:


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2007)

God dammit! you've outrun me in German....!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 14, 2007)

Silly boy, that's because I'm a biene!


----------



## bryla (Jun 14, 2007)

D'oh! Ale dobrze, Ned, to sobaczymy czy rozumiesz polskiego?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 14, 2007)

Ah, ale oczywiscie. Studiuje disco tanczcy z Gorecki i Pendercki!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2007)

"In the early 90s, I worked as ein model ins Munich before discovering mein dormant kazoo talent: "

Heart be still!


----------



## sbkp (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine is...


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jun 14 said:


> Ah, ale oczywiscie. Studiuje disco tanczcy z Gorecki i Pendercki!



WHAT THE F***?!?!?!

spill it Ned, how did you do it?

så er det godt du ikke forstår dansk


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2007)

Forestil sig det skrækken hvis jeg ville kunne forstå ham i danskeren!

:shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## CFDG (Jun 15, 2007)

Je suppose que Ned n'aura aucune difficulté à répondre sans traducteur, cette fois. :D

Ce topic est totalement parti en couille, à propos.

Christian


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2007)

know scare you me. it sounds as a online translator, with all grammar mistake those


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2007)

CFDG @ 15/6/2007 said:


> Ce topic est totalement parti en couille, à propos.



Couille? Couilles!






Coucou, Christian. =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2007)

bryla @ 15/6/2007 said:


> know scare you me. it sounds as a online translator, with all grammar mistake those



Mais qu'eux vous attendez honnêtement ? Je ne dis pas véritablement, bien un ou autre langue. J'utilise un traducteur dans la ligne pour déjà mes échanges dans les plates-formes. Je trouve que cette beaucoup fait plus grave. :wink:


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2007)

darn it... since you are from canada I believe you on this one....

one more post, ned, and you have the year of your birth...! 1962, right?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 15, 2007)

That's correct! And in honor of my 1,962nd post... (note the mouth that never closes, even then!)


----------



## CFDG (Jun 15, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jun 15 said:


> CFDG @ 15/6/2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ce topic est totalement parti en couille, à propos.
> ...



Hello Ned! T'as-tsu baing raison, j'ai d'la misâère à pogner qu'çô in prin dzeux!
(dammit no online translation for Quebecois>French)


----------



## bryla (Jun 15, 2007)

what does Coucou mean?


----------



## CFDG (Jun 15, 2007)

Something between peekaboo and hello.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 17, 2007)

Hm actually a much better place than MySpace.

I wouldn't compare VI to this composers forum, because VI is for communicating and the composers forum is more like a really extended profile


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2007)

Waywyn @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Hm actually a much better place than MySpace.
> 
> I wouldn't compare VI to this composers forum, because VI is for communicating and the composers forum is more like a really extended profile



too many "hugs" on that forum for me. everyone is"great" .ewwww.....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree, and you suck.

:mrgreen:


----------



## artsoundz (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats wut Im tawkin boud.

I'm with my people.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 17, 2007)

Waywyn @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Hm actually a much better place than MySpace.
> 
> I wouldn't compare VI to this composers forum, because VI is for communicating and the composers forum is more like a really extended profile



Myspace has directors :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jun 17, 2007)

Herman Witkam @ 17/6/2007 said:


> Myspace has directors :D



MySpace™ has a bar???


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jun 17, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> Herman Witkam @ 17/6/2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Myspace has directors :D
> ...



hmm, well not really - but there are groups that have their own forums etc.


----------



## Waywyn (Jun 18, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Jun 17 said:


> I agree, and you suck.
> 
> :mrgreen:



Yes I know, thòÖV   [êÖV   [ëÖV   [ìÖV   [íÖV   [îÖV   [ïÖV   [


----------

